# 2019 XPRESS 20SW



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 2019 XPRESS IS IN GREAT SHAPE OWNER HAS TO MOVE HAS REDFISH PACKAGE, BAY SS PACKAGE, ALUMINUM TRAILER PACKAGE, POWER POLE, HYD JACK PLATE ITS READY TO FISH UNDER 50 HOURS HURRY WONT LAST LONG CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS $ 33,250.00
361-758-2140




























































*


----------

